# Atlanta Group ride locations



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

I was wondering if there are any group circuit rides around Atlanta. 
I have found pretty much all the regular rides, but those are single loop rides. 

For example: I'm from Miami. There is a loop that is 4 miles around the Kendall Lakes Golf Course. There would usually be at least 20 people there every day at the start and the pace would gradually get faster every lap and people would drop Some days were different types of days than others, but that was what was usually done. 

Are they any places like this in the Atlanta area?  

I can think of a couple of loops myelf, but I've never seen an organized pack there.(Bluegrass off of exit 13 and Martin's landing). 

Thanx, 

Craig


----------



## likesteel (Sep 12, 2007)

I do not of anything like that in Atlanta except crit training on tue. I think in Cobb off I-75. Try Southeast Cycling at sadlebred.com for possible info.


----------



## aslanspaws (Aug 29, 2006)

sadlebred.com has a pretty good list of almost all the group rides sorted by day. Most of the LBSs will also have information. Which part of Atlanta are you in?


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

aslanspaws said:


> Which part of Atlanta are you in?


Thanx, I've checked those websites and many of the other Atlanta ride websites as well.
The crit training in Marietta is probably to far for me to make it during the week.

I live on Kimball Bridge in between Old Milton and Northpoint in Alpharetta.


Craig


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

This ride will start right after the time change:

Reality Bikes Ride. 6:15-8:00 pm. Easy/Winter pace. Bluegrass Business Park, Cumming. The business park is lighted; however, both front and rear lights are mandatory. The ride is scheduled to cancellation on extremely cold weather or below 32 degrees. Take 400 South to Exit 12, Go East about 1/2 mile. Turn left into the business park, "The Meadows." You will see a statue of 2 horses at the entrance. If you start heading up the hill you went too far. Turn left. Go into the park about 3/4 of a mile. Park at the 1st business park on the left. Please try and park as close to road as possible.

Don't forget that you can do loops at Stone Mountain after dark but you MUST have a front and back light.


----------



## aslanspaws (Aug 29, 2006)

Roswell Bikes and Cycleworks-Roswell are both very close to you. They'll have the best information on what group rides are going on in your area and the times that they leave considering it's getting dark so much earlier now.


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sadelbred,

I assume you also are associated with the sadelbred website..

Whe day(s) will they be meeting at Bluegrass?
I already right there all the time.

Thanx,

Craig


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Check the list on my website at http://www.sadlebred.com for all of the Winter 2007-2008 group ride information. I have it all listed there. FYI, there are VERY few group rides during the week once the time changes in a few weeks. 

Yes, it is my website.


----------

